# Tool List for ApprentIce Electricians



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

So search the forum and you will get 1000 answers.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

union or non-union?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> union or non-union?



Make him search it and find a list, nobody wants a lazy helper. Better to tell him how to find the answer than give it away.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just buy a Klein or Ideal kit. Good enough for a starter.

There, you now have 1001 answers. I'm done with this one. You're welcome.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Regardless of what all the other threads say (which you should search through you lazy-a$$ slacker), my first job I was told by my boss:

"Just grab a few old screwdrivers and pliers for a few days and you'll soon see what the other guys use and what you'll need."

Might not hurt to ask your employer what they expect you to have.

My first week I think I had: a slot, phillips, red and green robertson screwdrivers; sidecutter, wire stripper, channellock. Of course I added to it by the next week, but I didn't end up needing to buy a bunch of stuff that I thought I would.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Typical IBEW tool list
Knife
Linesman Pliers
Claw Hammer
Wire Stripper
Rule or Tape - - 30'
Screwdriver(s), (Not over 8" inch)
10" adjustable wrench
Allen Wrenches to 3/8"
Spin Type Nut Drives
3/16", 1/4", 9/32", 7/16",
3/8" and 1/2"
Socket set 3/8" Drive -- (Sockets to
¾”)
Pencil
Level - - Small
Hacksaw Frame
Long Nose Pliers
Plumb bob
Diagonals
Tool Pouch and Belt
Center Punch
Voltage Tester - 600 Volt, (Wiggins
Type)
Pliers, Pump or
Channel Lock(s)


----------



## mprop50 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Thanks*

This list really helps, it gives me an idea of what might be required thanks again


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mprop50 said:


> This list really helps, it gives me an idea of what might be required thanks again


Did the pablum taste good?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have literally never seen an electrician use a plumb bob.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I have literally never seen an electrician use a plumb bob.





If you have laid out let's say a lighting design on a floor a plumb bob was the best way to transfer that layout to a high ceiling where regular measuring tools would be a PIA to use, of course this was in the days before lasers. A plumb bob is also the only way you can check a level's accuracy for plumb.

Truth be told I haven't had one in my bucket since the 70's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mprop50 said:


> This list really helps, it gives me an idea of what might be required thanks again




As a new guy starting out just about the best tool you can carry is humility. The older guys are going to bust your chops relentlessly.
You maybe sent out to the truck to get a lefthanded wire stretcher or a spray can of blue smoke, etc. Just bite the bullet and suck it up, it takes about three years to go away. Good luck in the trade.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> As a new guy starting out just about the best tool you can carry is humility. The older guys are going to bust your chops relentlessly.
> You maybe sent out to the truck to get a lefthanded wire stretcher or a spray can of blue smoke, etc. Just bite the bullet and suck it up, it takes about three years to go away. Good luck in the trade.


When I worked refineries, we sent the "new guys" to the boiler plant for a bucket of steam, or to the riggers for a "sky hook". Ah, the good ol' day's.:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> When I worked refineries, we sent the "new guys" to the boiler plant for a bucket of steam, or to the riggers for a "sky hook". Ah, the good ol' day's.:jester:



Oh the good old days. I actually thought a can of smoke was a thing the first time I was asked to go get it. Sky hooks are always a good laugh. 
I just hope these new 'sensitive' guys can hack it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> Oh the good old days. I actually thought a can of smoke was a thing the first time I was asked to go get it. Sky hooks are always a good laugh.
> I just hope these new 'sensitive' guys can hack it.


Yeah, a good sense of humor is the best tool for any job. A can of Krylon black and yellow safety paint is always a good "test". :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I have literally never seen an electrician use a plumb bob.


A plumb bob is useful if you cut off the string and use the string  .


----------



## Year_Zero (Nov 3, 2013)

"You cut it too short, go get a pipe stretcher."

(Comes running back, panting out of breath) "Okay, I found one, but how does it work?"


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> As a new guy starting out just about the best tool you can carry is humility. The older guys are going to bust your chops relentlessly.
> You maybe sent out to the truck to get a lefthanded wire stretcher or a spray can of blue smoke, etc. Just bite the bullet and suck it up, it takes about three years to go away. Good luck in the trade.



i havent had a chance to pull one of those on a 1st year yet. luckily i didnt deal with that. i did have one journeyman that was kind of a **** but he taught me well. 

the assholes are the best teachers, as long as you can suck it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I have literally never seen an electrician use a plumb bob.


I have. We used one while setting vaults at a school.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> I actually thought a can of smoke was a thing the first time I was asked to go get it.


It exists, although it's not both awe-inspiring and terrifying in sight as releasing the "magic smoke." Fire alarm technicians sometimes carry canned smoke to trip detectors designed without provisions for test magnets. Back when I used it, we were warned to use it sparingly because the aerosol could leave a residue in the sensor chamber, reducing the lifespan of photoelectric detectors.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> If you have laid out let's say a lighting design on a floor a plumb bob was the best way to transfer that layout to a high ceiling where regular measuring tools would be a PIA to use, of course this was in the days before lasers. A plumb bob is also the only way you can check a level's accuracy for plumb. Truth be told I haven't had one in my bucket since the 70's.


I haven't used one in years also. Except for last week when I ran pipe up an elevator shaft. The plumb bob was the easiest way to keep the run strait. Of course only the elevator guy will ever notice. But it was for lighting so he can ride the car and make repairs.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I haven't used one in years also. Except for last week when I ran pipe up an elevator shaft. The plumb bob was the easiest way to keep the run strait. Of course only the elevator guy will ever notice. But it was for lighting so he can ride the car and make repairs.


I didn't think you could run pipe in an elevator shaft. That was a no fly zone for us.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

derit said:


> It exists, although it's not both awe-inspiring and terrifying in sight as releasing the "magic smoke." Fire alarm technicians sometimes carry canned smoke to trip detectors designed without provisions for test magnets. Back when I used it, we were warned to use it sparingly because the aerosol could leave a residue in the sensor chamber, reducing the lifespan of photoelectric detectors.



The guy that sent me to get a can of smoke didn't mean testing smoke, he meant smoke to replace the smoke that was released from a motor starter coil.


----------

